# 12 hand raised babies in Madison WI



## secretshrew (Oct 21, 2015)

Twelve hand raised babies born Dec 12, 2015 that will be ready to be adopted out January 6, 2016. Parents are super sweet and adorable. The babies are Mostly hooded and capped, and it looks like a few hairless/rexs are in there too. They will be adopted out with a small adoption fee of $15 so they go to good homes

How to adopt

1. Have a proper cage for them ( you have a few weeks till they are ready ).
2. Have quality food for them ( Oxbow is the best )
3. Adopt a same sex pair or have a rat friend ready for him or her ( If they don't get along you can bring them back, maybe try another baby if I have any left! )
4.Have plenty of toys for them.
5.Be able to play with them on a daily basis.


Mother is the Double Rex Rat ( Hairless )







Father is most likely Black hooded male but may be the Siamese














Email me if you have any questions!


[email protected]


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

We're in Mequon. We'd be interested in girls, especially rex or hairless.


----------



## secretshrew (Oct 21, 2015)

Grotesque said:


> We're in Mequon. We'd be interested in girls, especially rex or hairless.


Sorry! was wit family for the holidays, let me see if some of the rexes are girls


----------



## secretshrew (Oct 21, 2015)

Grotesque said:


> We're in Mequon. We'd be interested in girls, especially rex or hairless.


I have 3 black capped rex baby girls


----------

